# First wave of GK rumors from Blood of Kittens is up



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is some clarification of the big rumors that have been floated around the Internet concerning the GK codex.

1. GK codex WILL NOT have inducted units. Allies are effectively gone!

2. If it has boobies it will not be in the GK codex if has man parts it will be in this dex. That means Penitent Engines, Argo flagellants, Priests are in.

3. GK and GKT have plastic kits and will be troop choices.

4. Release Date is March-May window.

5. The Stormraven is in (duh) and along with Penitent Engines are currently the only two Fast Attacks slots in the dex.

6. Look for HQs changing the FoC around

7. GW will not take away your toys meaning if you bought 50 Imperial Storm Troopers they will have a place in the GK codex

8. Assassins are in as an Elite slot and any type of GK army can take them.

Let us start with the mundane stuff

GKs are Space Marines they do not have Fearless or Stubborn they have Combat Tactics and They Shall Know No Fear

GKs only vehicles options are Land Raiders, Razorbacks, Rhinos, Chimera and Stormraven. All GK vehicles are immune to Shaken and Stunned. Stormraven is not a dedicated Transport.

GKs do not get Bikes, Jump Packs, or Chaplains

All GKs are psyker and their powers act very much in the same way as Psyker Battle Squad.

GKs will not have access to most Vanilla Marine Gear especially Heavy Weapons and Special Weapons (No Melta Spamming)

Let us get down to some specifics

Brother-Captain Stern has Eternal Warrior and his attacks can remove models from play.

The Grand Master gives out special abilities to GK units (Not USRs) We are talking weapon upgrades and minor wargear bonuses.

All GKs cause Deep Striking units to mishap if placed within 6 inches of any Grey Knight unit.

All GKs Nemesis Force Weapons are Force Weapons and no longer Str 6.

Unlike the Archon’s court from the Dark Eldar Codex Henchman + Witchhunter rejects are Elite slots. These Squads can be mixed and have many options. For instance the Warrior can get Storm Shields and power weapon. Henchman act more like Beast Master Squads than the Archon’s Court.

Henchman include everything Daemonhosts, Death-Cult Assassins, Argo flagellants, Priests, Stormtroopers, Warriors

Holocaust is now 12 inch large blast

Mystic is now only a teleport homer

All GK vehicles are immune to Shaken and Stunned (Sacred Hull). Stormraven is not a dedicated Transport. All GK vehicles are psykers with LD 10

Blessed is now a vehicle psychic power that picks one facing and raises the AV by 2 to a max of 14

GKs have access to GK Command Squads giving them access to Apothecaries (FNP)

Vindicare has unlimited ammo for all special shots.

Okie guys this does it for Part 1 of Grey Knight rumors. Everyone still has time to join the Grey Knight rumor group by registering with BoK. Come back in about 10 hours when the second wave of leaks are spilled for your enjoyment found only on the Blood of Kittens Network.


http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2010/12/01/network-news-grey-knight-leaks-rumors-part-1/

Enjoy


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting....

Will this make the current Daemon-hunters codex illegal after the release? (assuming so)
What is happening with the Witch Hunters?
Is their codex still legal?
Are they getting a new one?

Got a tournament in June and it may make things a little confusing....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Eh, nothing to wild. Heard most of it before. Nice to have it all in text format.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not believing why the daemonhunters use crazy witch hunter stuff like the penitent engines and yet the sisters are not seen anywhere.

I fail to see how a death cult assassin is going to be part of an inquisitors retinue.

I also find it hard to believe that GK termies can be troops unless using a grand master opens this option.

Also having trouble believing that penitent engines and stormravens, neither of which have been previously been fast attack and yet now are.

So in short a lot of plotholes and thus quite unbelievable.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

All sounds like bollocks to me


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, 12" Diameter S5 AP1 Blast. 

Fuck off.

GKT plastic, yeah, fine. Troops? Eh, nice idea.

All Grey Knights have Weapons? Yeah, and I'm Jewish.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm calling bull on alot of that too. No Chaplins? We've been told about a chaplin character from other known reliable sources. Downgrading the NFW sounds like bull to. Some of the rest of that sounds too confusing... and as said, pretty much its not anything we haven't heard already from known reliable sources....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

GrizBe - Downgrading NFW? On the case of a couple of models in the army - which are currently too expensive to take regularly.

But in the current form, is having 30 Force Weapons in an army still OP'd?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thats kinda the point... GK's are The elite of the elite. They are meant to be overpowered, not just a bunch of marines with fancy toys.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Id love to see them all with Force Weapons, because it means that they will be more expensive.
Just means i get to laugh when i roll up with the Orks and IG.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I expect the GK to be unlike what we expect, and they are bound to have at least two completely new units and several new characters and quite likely brand spanking new equipment never seen before, because that is the current codex trend, all the rumours so far are based on units that already exist so they are at best a guess.

The only real thing in this "LEAK" is the blatant attempt to divert traffic to the OP's own blog


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> The only real thing in this "LEAK" is the blatant attempt to divert traffic to the OP's own blog


Hence another reason to call bull on it.

I looked back at their so-called 90% accurate Dark Eldar rumours... again, they were things already confirmed by reliable sources, interspaced with complete bull. 

If you ask me they're just someone out to try and grab a bit of fame for themselves.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

A fair amount of bobbins there


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

#2 is flat out wrong. A Penitent Engine is a pair of boobs strapped to a mech. Without any sources this stuff just looks made up.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I reckon a lot, if not all, of this is bullshit.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm just wondering where round 2 is now, since they were meant to turn up today.

Edit: Opps... nevermind, they're here:



> Glad you guys could make it! Now it is time for the real good stuff. Let us not dilly dally! If people take these rumors and run just mention where ever you post them where you got them from that is all I ask!
> 
> GKs have access to many weapon upgrades.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm allready ordering the desalinization of the oceans for this, as alot of this sounds wishlisty, or bull.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

it may be best to read this in, 
or at least very close to salar de tunupa


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

All sounds like bull to me.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

For people too lazy to look it up, and who don't know what that is... thats the largest salt flat in the world


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I suspect Blood of Kittens is going to be laughing from the other side of its mouth when the actual codex comes out.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Even more reason I'll wait for the actual Codex and not bother with fantastical 
rumour-mongering...no point in getting hot and bothered when drivel like this is been spewed out.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a 3500 point, all metal, pure Grey Knight army. I bought it when I worked for GW in the days when we could buy stuff by weight. I'm excited by the thought of a new codex breathing fresh life back into my army which, I have to tell you, never really worked in the edition for which it was originally designed.

Some of the 'rumours' above have the ring of truth but the majority of them really do sound a little farfetched. I sincerely hope that the Grey Knights remain the elite of the Space Marines rather than just another flavour. A Space Marine's Space Marine if you will.

I heard a rumour that the Grey Knights will be able to take Go Faster Stripes as a fast attack choice! 

See, I can make shit up too :grin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Phil73805 said:


> I heard a rumour that the Grey Knights will be able to take Go Faster Stripes as a fast attack choice!


Oh noes!! You've just given away the big friday reveal! :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> I heard a rumour that the Grey Knights will be able to take Go Faster Stripes as a fast attack choice!
> 
> See, I can make shit up too :grin:


that rule only applies to the Grey knights on mobility scooters, its a new unit type called the "silver foxes"


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> that rule only applies to the Grey knights on mobility scooters, its a new unit type called the "silver foxes"


Correct.
Basically GK on segways.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Correct.
> Basically GK on segways.


This?










I'd buy that


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

AND THEY SHALL KNOW NO FEAR!!!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

LOL. Awesome. :goodpost:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A few of those "rumors" sounds like complete bullshit to me... But Space Marines on segways? Hell yeah!


----------



## Coyote77 (May 14, 2010)

Really ? Dreads as Heavy ? I mean, they are in 3rd ed but I really see them moving out of that slot.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Eh, that's actually beleivable. If anyone gets to steal the whole "Dread Libby's" thing from the BA, it'd be them. Besides, what the hell else are they going to put in the HS FOC? Landraiders? Maybe squadrons of Achilles?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

i play against grey knights regulary and think most of these leaks are crap although i would love everyone to be psykers thing to be true my dark eldar haemoncolus would have a field day (crucible of malcedon (spelling)) :grin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Coyote77 said:


> Really ? Dreads as Heavy ? I mean, they are in 3rd ed but I really see them moving out of that slot.


It's possible that they'll stay in Heavy Support because otherwise Dreadnoughts compete with Terminators and I doubt we'll see any GK armies without Terminators.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

GK's without Terms is like the IG without tanks. You won't see it happen.


Soo anyway.. I wonder what todays most awesome reveal will be when BoK finally puts it up...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Coyote77 said:


> Really ? Dreads as Heavy ? I mean, they are in 3rd ed but I really see them moving out of that slot.


Well, if these rumours are true we could be seeing :

Elite : Librarian Dreadnought
Fast Attack : Penitent Engine
Heavy Support : Grey Knight Dreadnought

Thats walkers in 3 different Force org slots.

With the +2armour psychic power we could be seeing dreads with FA14 charging towards us, that is indeed a scary prospect, or even RA13.

I guess we could also be seeing Storm Ravens blasting across the field backwards with RA14 so they can launch their dreads a bit better or some such :crazy:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Final rumour is this :

Grey Knights will be see the return of the 2 wound terminator. These new elite terminators will have 2 wounds and FNP and access to all the upgrades and options of all GKT in the codex. To make things more interesting one special character can make these terminators troop choices. What remains to be seen is if they will get Eternal Warrior…


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it will be that the new unit "blue rinse brigade" get 1+ invulnerable save when they use there "bingo wing" armour while shouting "by eck its bingo night"


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Interesting approach bits... :crazy:

I'm not sure if they should have Eternal Warrior - or if they should get a different special rule that acts as a 'Blessing' or something, whether that is represented by Eternal Warrior, or if it'll be something similar to 'Blessing of the Blood God' for Khârn - either would fit quite nicely.

Looking forward to this a lot; Termies are my Favourite models; I'll definitely start GK when they're released!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

2 wound termi's with eternal warrior?

Sounds like a daft notion unless they're too expensive to field. There's cool ideas, and then there's stuff that is either too good to be true or unplayable due to cost.

SMurf style SS-costing with the extra gribblies from being Grey Knights would be awesome, however. That and you could end up with a decent counts-as list for deathwing that way.

But hey, using reason and "they can't be that stupid" as a predictive tool isn't exactly appropriate for GW. Still, they're, what, 6 for 6 on 5th ed codices, so no matter what they do odds are it won't ruin anything.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Final rumour is this :
> 
> Grey Knights will be see the return of the 2 wound terminator. These new elite terminators will have 2 wounds and FNP and access to all the upgrades and options of all GKT in the codex. To make things more interesting one special character can make these terminators troop choices. What remains to be seen is if they will get Eternal Warrior…


Two... Wounds... Feel No Pain... Upgrades... Options... Eternal Warrior (?!?!??)... Awesome...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've said it already, but I'll say it again, I call bullshit.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Like I've pointed oput in the =I= thread, SW already have 2 wounds termies with EW, FNP and access to St5 PW (as well as other stuff like Acutes sense, Counter-charge, fearless...). So might not be as far-fetched as we think...

Phil


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

boreas said:


> Like I've pointed oput in the =I= thread, SW already have 2 wounds termies with EW, FNP and access to St5 PW (as well as other stuff like Acutes sense, Counter-charge, fearless...). So might not be as far-fetched as we think...
> 
> Phil


As I said earlier, these two Wound super Terminators are well within the realm of reason as long as they're single model units (assuming they have Eternal Warrior, that is). I can't see entire squads of these guys (unless they're EWless).


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I think multi-models units are ok. If you look at the whole picture, sure, such a unit is pretty hard. But, unlike SWs, they won't have very cheap Long-fangs or Grey Hunters backing them. So if you get a unit of 5 for 300-350 pts and add a LR you're looking at 550-600pts. On a 1850pts list, that's a full 30%. Now, add a 150pts character and you've got very few points left to pay for your 25-30pts/model troops. 

If it's a multiple model units, though, GW will have to make sure players can't use too much wound allocation shenanigans (so either all models are the same, or one model/unit can get a special weapon, etc...). 

Phil


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I think that the Grey knights sound over powered but this could just be some fanatical make believe bull \shit that someone has been crapping for a quick rep. Although the Grey knights are coming back soon as I have seen some plastic terminators which is AWESOME. I might have to do Grey knights instead of tyranids next.


----------



## Coyote77 (May 14, 2010)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> I think that the Grey knights sound over powered but this could just be some fanatical make believe bull shit that someone has been crapping for a quick rep. Although the Grey knights are coming back soon as I have seen some plastic terminators which is AWESOME. I might have to do Grey knights instead of tyranids next.


What ? where have you seen these plastic GK Termis ?


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Coyote77 said:


> What ? where have you seen these plastic GK Termis ?


You can make your own!
....
....

Well shit, I thought I had the picture guide to it, but apparently I don't. 

Basically you shave off the sides of a normal termy helmet, and you can get it to look just like a GK. There's also one for making wrist mounted storm bolters and NFW out of thunder hammers and power swords. 

I know someone here has them. Post that shit up!


----------



## smitty23 (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...rey+knight+terminators&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

this is the link to the plastic terminator conversion. Hope it works. If not its over at bolter and chainsword.


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Yeah, 12" Diameter S5 AP1 Blast.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> ...


well he's probably saying 12 range, blast


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

Its' all bull till the codex is out.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

smitty23 said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...rey+knight+terminators&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1
> 
> this is the link to the plastic terminator conversion. Hope it works. If not its over at bolter and chainsword.


Nice guide.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Gk Ftw!!!!


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

GK without fearless??? very rare :S 

lets wait march... 

it also comes at the same time as RETRIBUTION of DOW 2


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Luisjoey said:


> GK without fearless??? very rare :S
> 
> lets wait march...
> 
> it also comes at the same time as RETRIBUTION of DOW 2


I should hoping fuck that GK don't have fearless. Fearless is a shitty rule that frequently makes squads worse. ATSKNF is amazingly better. ATSKNF and Combat Tactics is dead fucking sexy.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Cyklown said:


> I should hoping fuck that GK don't have fearless. Fearless is a shitty rule that frequently makes squads worse. ATSKNF is amazingly better. ATSKNF and Combat Tactics is dead fucking sexy.


Grey Knights should also have iron will rule that Inquisitor Lords have.


----------

